# stihl 064 av



## bonden (Nov 12, 2008)

Is there difference betwen an Stihl 064av and 064 saw ?.
For how long time has the 064 saw been made . thanks from Sven-Erik . Norvay.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 12, 2008)

I think that AV means anti-vibe, but I could be wrong. Mike Acres' site doesn't have much info on the Stihl 064, but it's a great place for chainsaw information.

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...d8d083a8d741e3db88256c9b00780d89?OpenDocument


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 12, 2008)

There's no real significant difference between an 064, 064 AV, or 064AVE. There was a short run of 064 saws that had the CDIC rev-limiting ignition module, but fortunately those are rare. If memory serves correctly the 064 was introduced in 1985 and discontinued in North America in 1993 (Lakeside53 can confirm or correct this), although it is still sold elsewhere currently as the MS-640.


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a Stihl brochure from 1997 that still lists the 064.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 12, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> I have a Stihl brochure from 1997 that still lists the 064.



That must be it then, my memory is fading by the day. I know there was a run of a few years where the 064 had the clear tank and the same muffler as the 066. 

The first pair of 064s my dad bought in 1985 had the non-clear tank, old style mufflers, and funky hardwood style dawgs.


----------



## bonden (Nov 12, 2008)

It is writen on the top of the saw Electronic, quickstopp, what is that .i hawe an Stihl 036 qs witch has quickstopp but do this 064 hawe it to .


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 12, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> That must be it then, my memory is fading by the day. I know there was a run of a few years where the 064 had the clear tank and the same muffler as the 066.
> 
> The first pair of 064s my dad bought in 1985 had the non-clear tank, old style mufflers, and funky hardwood style dawgs.



Is this the type of dawgs you are talking about?

I think it is about an 1988.

It had a factory pipe on the muffler, had to change muffler
when I replaced PC.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 12, 2008)

bonden said:


> It is writen on the top of the saw Electronic, quickstopp, what is that .i hawe an Stihl 036 qs witch has quickstopp but do this 064 hawe it to .



Remember covers get changed all the time.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 12, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> That must be it then, my memory is fading by the day. I know there was a run of a few years where the 064 had the clear tank and the same muffler as the 066.
> 
> The first pair of 064s my dad bought in 1985 had the non-clear tank, old style mufflers, and funky hardwood style dawgs.



Hmmm... I'm pretty sure they went the way of the dodo in 1993. 

1997? Is this a USA brochure?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2008)

My info tell me 1986-1999 (German info)......


----------



## albert (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a US> cat. and it shows the 064


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen a post 1993 064 around here. It was certainly sold in other parts of the the world until the late 90's.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 12, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a post 1993 064 around here. It was certainly sold in other parts of the the world until the late 90's.



For some reason '93 sticks in my head too. I recall it was post-red light CDIC 066 and 064 and the 064 was gone shortly after. That was about the time the 1122 400 1311 coil reared its ugly head on the 064s and there was many warranty issues with them.


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 12, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hmmm... I'm pretty sure they went the way of the dodo in 1993.
> 
> 1997? Is this a USA brochure?


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 12, 2008)

I bought my 064 AVEQ in the fall of 1986, advertised at 14.1 lbs, then in 1993 I bought one of the first available 066 redlight Mag. Artic[heated carb,dual outlet exhaust.] Stihl sent me a new coil to replace the digital one that was giving them problems at the time about 6 mths later. After that no more red light.


----------



## Bowtie (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you Lakeside for your build on the 064 Postmortem, This baby is still building power, and the coil/flywheel setup you put on it suits me perfect. I dont think I could be happier with it. Its a wonderful piece of machinery!


YESI LOVE MY 064!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 12, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


>



Maybe they were just sold in certain USA regions? Not sure... 

heck, maybe nobody bought one after the 066 came out...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Thank you Lakeside for your build on the 064 Postmortem, This baby is still building power, and the coil/flywheel setup you put on it suits me perfect. I dont think I could be happier with it. Its a wonderful piece of machinery!
> 
> 
> YESI LOVE MY 064!



yep... Look after it... not many out there with a complete teardown, new P&C etc etc..


----------



## Bowtie (Nov 12, 2008)

The city of Chapman Kansas was devastated in June by an F4 tornado (75% of the city gone)...I spent 2 weekends in that city where I have many fond teenage memories with my old girlfriend (now my wife), helping cleanup the beautiful old Oak, Walnut, and Maples that were destroyed by the tornado. I used the 361 and the 064 exclusively. The city manager, and the FEMA and Red Cross directors both observed and gave me a personal thank you for the effort. They were going to hire a tree service to do 100% of the cleanup of trees. Because of what I and many others did they didnt have to hire anyone. I do have to say that all of the tree work that was "in the tree" was done by pro arborists that donated their time, saws, gas, etc. VERY good people! Extreme Makeover is in Chapman this week building a new house for a military family, I cant wait to see the end result. Sorry to hijack the thread, but the 064 did me and the townspeople damn proud!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 13, 2008)

As in the 064/066 thread.

I had forgot I had this, from almost 2 years ago, when I 
ask Stihl about my 064.

"Mr. XXXXX,
I can't find an exact manufacturing date for this unit.
However,
working through technical bulletins which display serial number breaks for
various changes, I've narrowed the date down to the final three months of
1988. This series of unit was produced between 1986-1997.

Best regards,
XXXXXXXXX
Technical Advisor
Stihl Inc."





.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2008)

bonden said:


> Is there difference betwen an Stihl 064av and 064 saw ?.
> For how long time has the 064 saw been made . thanks from Sven-Erik . Norvay.




Velkommen til Arboristsite!


----------



## bonden (Nov 14, 2008)

This is my new saw (new for me)


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 14, 2008)

bonden said:


> This is my new saw (new for me)



Man that saw needs a longer bar. LOL
PIONEERGUY600


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 14, 2008)

bonden said:


> This is my new saw (new for me)



  

That looks like cherry of a 064!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 14, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> That looks like cherry of a 064!



It sure does, and probably one of the early light ones as well (look at the tags)!  

But no point unless at least a 20" ES bar is put on it........


----------



## bonden (Nov 14, 2008)

Im gona use it on a LOGOSOL M7 Swedish sawmill 
I got a few other saws to, 660W With a 20" bar is a good saw to.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 14, 2008)

wow,,,

Welcome Bonden ,,,,,,

Nice saws,,,,, have some Rep on ole River!!!!!!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 14, 2008)

bonden said:


> Im gona use it on a LOGOSOL M7 Swedish sawmill
> I got a few other saws to, 660W With a 20" bar is a good saw to.



Nice saw's  

Is that a MS200, with the carving Bar?


----------



## Bowtie (Nov 14, 2008)

I repped that too. Nice set of Stihls!


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 14, 2008)

bonden said:


> This is my new saw (new for me)



You don't see very many CDIC-equipped 064s with the low profile air filter cover, that's a rare bird.


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 14, 2008)

Check out the 066 in this '97 brochure...It has the standard filter and dual spikes while the 064 has the HD filter and single spike.


----------



## 046 (Nov 14, 2008)

here's mine all nice and clean right after getting 064


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's the one I have coming my way. Another CDIC copy.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 15, 2008)

It's kind of funny how threads here on certain saws correlate with models of saws offered on certain auction sites...two substantial threads on 064s here and all of a sudden there's a glut of 064s on e-bay...


----------



## bonden (Jan 8, 2009)

My new saw in new clothes dressed for the winter ,just baugth this winter kit from my dealer.


----------

